# Can An Axa Qctp Fit My 10" Atlas



## Banjo5 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all - Newbie here-  my second post. 

I want to replace my lantern toolpost on my 56TH 10F ATLAS. Probably too late to ask this question since I already received an AXA from CDCO this week, but can this be made to fit my 10" ATLAS? The  T-nut is way too big for my machine. I've already gotten a 1/2"X 4" grade 5 bolt locally to replace the 9/16" , and if I add a 1/8" spacer under the toolpost it will swivel without hitting the top of the slide. I plan to cut down the head of the new 1/2 X 4" bolt to fit my existing t-nut(the one that came with the lathe), and it looks like it will work. A little sloppy in the holder bore, but I can add a shim to make the 1/2" bolt snug in the bore, if that's a problem. I'd just like to know if I am going to spend the time to make a new hold-down bolt, only to find out later that there is some other problem with this set up. (Maybe the tool holders locate too high or too low to be used correctly?) Should I just bite the bullet and return it to CDCO and buy something else? I don't want to fiddle around modifying this a couple of weeks, then find out I can't return this one because it's beyond 30 days.

Am I barking up the wrong tree, or is this just normal for adding a QCTP? I'd love to be able to make this work. I've noticed in many ads for mini lathes that the t-nut would have to be fitted. If that's what it is - no problem. The CDCO ad said it was for a 10" lathe, but maybe the ATLAS cross-slide runs small?

Thanks in advance for advice on these questions.

Banjo5


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 18, 2015)

Should work just fine on a 10". I used one on my 9" SB no problem, & I think they will fit up to a 12" even. The tool holders are plenty adjustable. Should make you happy with the quick tool changes.


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 19, 2015)

You normally have to fit the T-nut. Typically, a QCTP just comes with a block of steel that needs to be milled and fitted. You can buy prefitted T-nuts for the common lathes, I am sure one is available for yours. Also, the bolt needs to be a really good fit to the post. I highly doubt it is 1/2", it is probably 12mm. You can either make a sleeve or fit the stud that came with the QCTP to your T-nut. If the bolt is not a good tight fit, you will experience random problems with the post shifting, which can be a big problem when parting or threading.
I am not sure I follow you about adding a spacer under the post so it will swivel with out hitting the slide. The tool post must rest on the compound slide or the T-nut will slide back and forth. When you tighten the nut, It should bear down on the slide, not the nut.

The AXA is the correct size for you lathe and it should fit really well.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 19, 2015)

I have an AXA on my Atlas craftsman 12x36. On the 10" you have to mill, grind or file the hump on the compound. There are several threads on here about that.


 I would use the bolt that came with the tool post. If you do not have a way to mill the nut that came with the tool post, there is a thread on here that shows how to machine the t nut on your lathe.


----------



## Banjo5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, people.

JO - The QCTP sits on the flat of my compound ok, but when you try to rotate it, the corners hit the hump on my compound. I was wondering if a 1/8" spacer could be added under the QCTP, because this gives the necessary clearance, but KD has described below removing the hump.

kd- Thanks for the thread advice - I will try to search those two out tomorrow.

*Banjo5*


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 19, 2015)

if you have access to a 4" angle grinder, or even a dremel tool,
you could grind the hump until there is sufficient clearance,
or
you could nick the corners of the toolpost to keep it from interfering with the hump.

i'd consider bobing the tp corners, and leave the compound rest alone- if it were my project
you most likely won't ever be using the very lowest part of the toolpost v anyway .


----------



## Charles Spencer (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd grind down the top of the compound rest.  If you want to keep yours original they are widely available on ebay.  You can buy a spare and modify that.


----------



## Kernbigo (Dec 19, 2015)

i had a 10" and i milled the compound down


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 19, 2015)

Here is a pic of the mod. from member Round in Circles post.


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 19, 2015)

Mill it or make a spacer which ever floats your boat.


----------



## Banjo5 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

I worked on making a new t-nut today.  Then I found a t-nut in a clamp-down set I had that almost fits the slot now- just a little cleaning up. 

I think I will use a spacer under the compound until  I get my mill sorted  out and running, but I think I prefer to mill the compound - it gets it lower, plus a larger footprint on the compound. Is that valid?  I like the look in the photo that kd forwarded from ROUNDS post - thanks kd. 

David V- The spacer is easier, and I can get running quicker, but is there a concern over the height of the toolpost? Maybe I just answered my own question, because the tool will still sit at the same height on the post, whether with a spacer or without. What do you think of the footprint size on the compound concern?

Banjo5.


----------



## Rob (Dec 20, 2015)

Here is how I milled the hump on the compound for my lathe.  Also I purchased a Tnut from this seller on EBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/T-nut-for-A...853376?hash=item33ae7e6e00:g:0csAAOSwEK9UGGhY


----------



## Banjo5 (Dec 23, 2015)

RO
Thanks for the link - ordered the t-nut from Gartman yesterday. Today I came up with a piece of 1/2 x 1 HR, so I will try making my own until it gets here.. I'll continue using my original  lantern toolpost for now.

As far as the  hump on my compound, thanks for the photos. I think I'll mill it off eventually. I don't have a milling attachment for the lathe, but I did buy a Jet JVM626  at the same time I bought my Atlas 10. I'm running power to it now, and should be ready to start checking it out tomorrow. After I learn a little about running it, the compound could be a first project.

BANJO5


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2015)

Rob said:


> Here is how I milled the hump on the compound for my lathe.  Also I purchased a Tnut from this seller on EBay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/T-nut-for-A...853376?hash=item33ae7e6e00:g:0csAAOSwEK9UGGhY
> 
> View attachment 116943
> ...



Exact same thing I did to my 10" to get my wedge axa on it.

Mounted the compound in the milling attachment and used an end mill. Then used the milling attachment to mill down the T nut to fit.

Hands down the best addition ive made to my little atlas yet!

I didn't have any real problems with the rocker toolpost, but the axa is a light year jump up on it in rigidity and ease of use. HSS blanks also seem to be easier to come by for it too.


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 24, 2015)

I would use a flap disk way more forgiving more control.  And yes 7-12 inch is axa. 
And you really don't need a tee nut just releive the sides till it slides in there.
good operation for a shaper...................


----------



## Banjo5 (Jan 1, 2016)

Got my T-nut from Gartman machine- nice quality- fit almost perfectly. I put a spacer under my toolpost for now(see photos
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ) and have made some chips - the extra height doesn't seem to cause any problem.

Thanks for all the suggestions.

BANJO5


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks good now enjoy it.


----------

